# what are all the audi chassis codes?



## vedubya (Oct 29, 2001)

I know the 96-01 (?) is a B5, and the next gen is the B6 so what about the 4000, 5000, 100, 200, ur quattros, urS4/A4, the a6, a8...
Mike


----------



## audinut!$ (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: what are all the audi chassis codes? (vedubya)*

If you dig around in this link you will find all the info you want http://www.ibiblio.org/tkan/


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: what are all the audi chassis codes? (audinut!$)*

4000, CGT and Urq are B2 (Typ81 & 85)


[Modified by duandcc, 3:31 PM 1-2-2003]


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: what are all the audi chassis codes? (duandcc)*

quote:[HR][/HR]4000, CGT and Urq ar B2 (Typ81 & 85)[HR][/HR]​You forgot the Quantum! Yes, it's built on (more or less) the same chassis.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: what are all the audi chassis codes? (PerL)*

88- 92 80 & 90 are b3
93-95 90 is a b4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

